# Please help - Need to find a good home



## Ische (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello,

I have rescued a pair of little white doves that are in need of a quiet home. 

It is a male and a female and they are inseparable. They come from a home where they have not been taking care of and the owner had some very sharp and pointy sticks/perches in the cage. The little female flew into one and sustained a wound to her chest. She has been to a vet where we tried several things with her as she won’t let the wound heal and keeps picking at it. She likes to sit on her little nest and that seems to be a great distraction for her. Also, I believe that if I could find a home for her where she would get some attention and love she will stop picking on the wound. They are beautiful, little birds and very quiet. The only noise you will hear is a gentle cooing in the morning. I keep them in a big cage that I would give away with them.

I am not asking for money, only for a good and animal loving home, please.

If you are interested please email me at [email protected]. I am located in Los Angeles.

Thank you !

Ilka


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ische said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have rescued a pair of little white doves that are in need of a quiet home.
> 
> ...


just wondering why you can not keep them?....the hen needs a little e-collar, which is a flat funnel shape that would go around her neck to stop her from picking, an avian vet would have them or make one for her.

here is a pic of one on a bird


----------



## Ische (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello,

Thank you very much for your reply. We did trythe collar already and she will let it heal. However, when the collar came off she started picking on it already.

I would like to keep them but we have way too many animals already and we don't have the space for the doves. I would also like them to be able to get some flight time during the day. We don't have an aviary and I am unable to let them fly through the house due to the other animals and the doors constantly being opened. 

We got simply too many animals and not enough time. We took them in so they are safe but now I need to find a good and permanent home.

Thanks,

Ilka


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I live/work in Thousand Oaks area and would be able to provide a forever home for this pair if transport can be arranged. I have e-mailed you if you are interested in this possibility.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> I live/work in Thousand Oaks area and would be able to provide a forever home for this pair if transport can be arranged. I have e-mailed you if you are interested in this possibility.


Thanks, Kippermom! I hope the adoption will work out.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*Stop Picking*

The finder, Ilka, is bringing the birds to a half way point on Sunday where I will meet her and take them home. Hopefully the one will stop pecking or I will just have to leave the collar on longer? Is there something like "No Chew" one would use for a dog, that would discourage picking with an unpleasant taste?


----------



## Ische (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your help and this great site!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kippermom said:


> The finder, Ilka, is bringing the birds to a half way point on Sunday where I will meet her and take them home. Hopefully the one will stop pecking or I will just have to leave the collar on longer? Is there something like "No Chew" one would use for a dog, that would discourage picking with an unpleasant taste?


I have not heard on any no chew for birds,that is put on the bird's body, if there was something that did work that person would be rich! esp with parrots, there seems to be alot of that with them, reasons are many and bordem is one big one, she may have just made a habit out of it, but I think if you try and leave it on longer so it heals completely that may work. I know it is hard seeing them with that thing on them and stressful too, but in the long run they will be better off. you would be surpized what good nutrition and some tlc can do, some toys and out time may help as well....Thats pretty neat we both are adopting white doves this weekend!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Pluck no More*

I don't know if this product would help, it is for birds that pluck their feathers out-but I thought I'd share:

http://www.kingscages.com/

I guess it depends on why she is displaying that behavior...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

When our Sir Poopsalot had got some kind of wound on his breast and picked at it and stopped it healing, Cynthia made him a little tube 'sweater' from a cut off stretchable sock. It could be pulled on from behind such that the top fitted under his 'wingpits'. He was not amused, but it was enough to keep him so occupied in figuring how to get it off that in the end he gave up and the wound was healed within a couple of weeks.

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"wingpits"...LOL....that made me giggle

there are products out there just none of them work,(by itself) I worked with an avian vet and she never had any luck with them, there still are too many bald parrots around, but I think used with keeping the bird from pecking at it would/might help.....bordem/stess is one huge reason for picking.....


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I retrieved the doves this afternoon and the injured female is an immediate concern. She has a large (1 to 2 inch diameter) patch of raw red skin where she has been picking...from her neck down to the shoulder. I made a pull over vest out of an old sock as someone suggested and will see how well she tolerates having the wound covered in this way. I am told the birds are at least 5 years old or more, but quite friendly and hand tamed...though pulling the vest on was a challenge! We'll hope for the best.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kippermom said:


> I retrieved the doves this afternoon and the injured female is an immediate concern. She has a large (1 to 2 inch diameter) patch of raw red skin where she has been picking...from her neck down to the shoulder. I made a pull over vest out of an old sock as someone suggested and will see how well she tolerates having the wound covered in this way. I am told the birds are at least 5 years old or more, but quite friendly and hand tamed...though pulling the vest on was a challenge! We'll hope for the best.


Thats great....having a wound that they won't let heal can be a challenge too!....good wishes for the dove and hope all heals well!


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

[hello i would like the doves i have four other doves at my pigeon coop i will give you an email my email is [email protected]


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

These doves are spoken for...but others may have birds for you, needing adoption or a new home for some reason. Where are you located? You might want to start a new thread under Birds Wanted....describe where you are and what you are looking for.


----------

